# SourDough Starter Feeding



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2021)

Transfer of my 2 mature SD starters to a new containers. Normally i dont as to not mess up the environment but my wecks are pretty crusty.

75g each starter, water and KA AP.

I also put starter in 2 small mason jars if anyone is interested in a swap. Will ship in vac sealed ready to feed and ferment. 1.5oz
(Swap will be after i get out of the hospital around the 10th...ish)


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2021)

Dang bud what you doing in the hospital?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2021)

The night of the car accident my CT scan showed a small mass on my left kidney. They suggested to see a urologist which i did and another scan showed a small renal carcinoma. Surgeon told me caught early and she will use the Davinchi robot to remove it and a small portion of the kidney. She said no radiation or chemo needed.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> The night of the car accident my CT scan showed a small mass on my left kidney. They suggested to see a urologist which i did and another scan showed a small renal carcinoma. Surgeon told me caught early and she will use the Davinchi robot to remove it and a small portion of the kidney. She said no radiation or chemo needed.


Gotcha. Sounds like the car wreck was a blessing in disguise. Prayers and well wishes from my family


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 1, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> The night of the car accident my CT scan showed a small mass on my left kidney. They suggested to see a urologist which i did and another scan showed a small renal carcinoma. Surgeon told me caught early and she will use the Davinchi robot to remove it and a small portion of the kidney. She said no radiation or chemo needed.


Wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery, prayers up for you and yours. Now get well, Christmas is coming and you've got bread to bake...


----------



## sandyut (Dec 1, 2021)

hope the procedure gets it all and you back to enjoying life soon!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks......I got this


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2021)

That’s great that they caught it early!
You must have a Guardian angel!
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 2, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Transfer of my 2 mature SD starters to a new containers. Normally i dont as to not mess up the environment but my wecks are pretty crusty.
> 
> 75g each starter, water and KA AP.
> 
> ...


When I started into this looking at several places they ran the gamut about what sort of flour to use (as well as water).
I've been using King Arthur whole wheat and bread flour (50/50).
Do you use AP from the start?I'm getting ready to rejuvenate a batch that's been in the fridge for a week and since you've had luck with AP I think I'll get another batch going with that.
Glad they caught it early and enjoy your hopefully short stay at the General Hospital Bed and Breakfast....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 2, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> When I started into this looking at several places they ran the gamut about what sort of flour to use (as well as water).
> I've been using King Arthur whole wheat and bread flour (50/50).
> Do you use AP from the start?I'm getting ready to rejuvenate a batch that's been in the fridge for a week and since you've had luck with AP I think I'll get another batch going with that.
> Glad they caught it early and enjoy your hopefully short stay at the General Hospital Bed and Breakfast....


I use KA AP for feeding, temp in proofer box is at 77-79*

Thanks, im looking at 2 days at the hosp.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 2, 2021)

smokeymose
 If you are a Costco shopper: I use  Central Milling Organic Unbleached All Purpose Flour, 2 x 10 lbs.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 2, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> , temp in proofer box is at 77-79*


Yep, that's the temp of my oven with the oven light on.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 2, 2021)

sandyut said:


> smokeymose
> If you are a Costco shopper: I use  Central Milling Organic Unbleached All Purpose Flour, 2 x 10 lbs.


About the only thing I get at Costco is pork bellies. Next time I'm there I'll check it out.
I have a pretty good stash of flours right now....


----------

